# Projektierungshilfe - Anbindung von Außenstationen über GPRS/Kabel



## PBO-WE (19 Februar 2011)

Hallo.

Wir planen in unserem Betrieb einige Messdaten von Außenstationen in unser Firmennetzwerk zu bekommen. Nun kennen wir uns alle nicht so wirklich mit dieser Materie "Modems" aus, daher meine Idee, hier einmal um Ideen und Ratschläge zu bitten, damit wir wissen, in welche Richtung wir weiter forschen müssen. Grobe Kosten bei Vorschlägen wären auch super.

Geplanter ausbau:
- eine Kopfstation eventuell S7-400 mit IE CP und anbindung der Modems (GPRS / Firmeninterne Kabel)
- Außenstationen teils S7-300 vorhanden
- Außenstationen Kleinsteuerung / Kopplung auf GPRS Modems

Es wird sich um ca. 10 Außenstationen handeln, welche im Schnitt ca. 10 Analoge Messwerte haben und ein paar Digitale Signale wie Störmeldungen. Die Daten können z.B. alle 5min übertragen werden. Also nichts Zeitkritisches. Eventuell wäre eine Interruptsteuerung bei Störungen oder Messwertüberschreitungen sinnvoll.

Ich hoffe die Angaben reichen erst mal aus.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 Februar 2011)

Deine Anforderungen beschreiben das was man unter fernwirktechnik versteht.
Viele Stationen kommunizieren ereignisorientiert mit einem Master, Nutzdaten werden nur auf Anforderung übertragen, z.B. wenn sich ein Messwert oder eine Meldung ändert.
Von Siemens gibt es zu diesem Zweck sinaut, Preise kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Februar 2011)

Ich kenne Wago Topass ... Preislich bei ca. 300€ wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe!
Außerdem käme INSYS in Frage, aber da bist du glaubig bei 700€.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Mobi (21 Februar 2011)

Wie weit wären denn die Außenstationen entfernt?


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 Februar 2011)

Also, wenn es nur 10 Stationen sind könntest du für jede Station eine Iso-on-TCP verbindung einrichten; wie oft die Daten gesendet werden liegt dann bei dir.

Zu den Stationen wo du eigenes Kabel liegen hast, würden sich für die Übertragung ADSL-Modems anbieten, z.B. Westermo DDW-120 (So 500€).

Für die Anlagen die du über GPRS anbinden musst könnte dir z.B. Deltalogic was anbieten, ein paar Router mit VPN.


----------



## winnman (21 Februar 2011)

Hast du eine TCIP Verbindung zu den Stationen?, irgend ein CU oder LWL Kabel?

falls oben alles Nein:

Ich hab mal ein ähnliches System aufgebaut:
6 Gasdruckregelstationen in der Pampas.
In jeder GDR 2-3 Gasmengenzähler, 2 Druckmessumformer, Differenzdruck der Filter, . . .

es Kam nur eine Übertragung mit GSM Modems in Frage (GPRS war damals noch Wunschdenken)

Lösung:

in jede GDR eine 315 (könnte auch kleiner sein) eine Sinaut TIM, ein GSM Modem (damals MC35)
In der Zentrale eine 315 und auch eine TIM. An der Zentrale hängt ein WinCC wo alles Visualisiert wird.

Die Zentrale baut alle 15 min (gestaffelt nach GDR Nummer umm 1 min versetzt) eine Verbindung zur Unterstation auf und frägt diese ab.
Bei Störung oder Grenzwertverletzung in der Unterstation baut diese selbsttätig eine Verbindung zur Zentrrale auf.
Die Zählerstände in den Unterstationen laufen auf den lokalen SPS. Um bei Zählertausch, . . . die Zählerstände in den Unterstationen zu setzen gibts in der Zentrale die Möglichkeit diese einzugeben und an die GDR´s zu senden (das selbe auch für die Grenzwerte, . . .).

Vorteil: Das funktioniert weltweit
Nachteil: doch einiges an GSM Kosten


----------



## Mobi (21 Februar 2011)

Sollen denn temporär Daten übermittelt werden oder eine ständige Verbindung? Sollen auch Dateien mitübertragen werden, z.B. Excel-Listen?


----------



## PBO-WE (22 Februar 2011)

Also über Sinaut hatte ich auch schon mal nachgedacht, aber wenn man von der Materie nicht so viel Ahnung hat, ist es schwer da ohne kompetente Hilfe etwas sinnvolles zusammen zu stellen. Außerdem finde ich es übertrieben, an Außenstationen, wo nur Messdaten erfaßt werden eine Steuerung (S7-300) zu installieren.

Ich dachte an einen Fernwirkkopf, der Multifunktional Daten von Außenstationen (Fernwirkstationen, sowie S7 Steuerungen) empfangen kann.
Ich benötige definitiv GPRS und kabelgebundene Modems/Fernwirkstationen.

Hohe GSM Kosten sind auch schlecht.

Häufigkeit der Datenübertragung ist Anlagenbedingt. Manche laufen konstant, d.h. sie brauchen nur zu senden, wenn ein Messwert aus einer Hysterese herausläuft. (2mal am Tag???) oder eine Störung auftritt. Andere Anlagen sollten zyklisch  z.B. alle 5min. Daten senden.

Mir würde es echt helfen, wenn ihr mir Stichworte nennen könntet, die mir in diesem Themengebit weiterhelfen könnten.
Natürlich auch konkrete Anbieter oder Lösungsvorschläge.
Vielleicht Ansprechpartner, die sich mit solchen Lösungen auskennen.

DANKE!!!


----------



## Lars Weiß (22 Februar 2011)

Lösungsvorschlag:

Master S7 mit einem DSL-Router als VPN-Server, Unterstationen mit GPRS-Router als VPN-Client, Kopplung Iso-on-TCP. Hardwarekosten pro Station für Router ca. 500€.

Für die kleinen Stationen, würde dir da eine S7-1200 reichen um die Messwerte ein zu sammeln und zur Kopfstation zu schicken ?

Stichwort: IEC 60870-5-104, Fernwirkstandart, Netzwerkbasierend

Da gibts einen Haufen Hersteller (Pleiger, Mauell, IDS, Siemens, SAE, AEG, OHP, ect.) die Fernwirkanlagen von klein bis groß bauen und die theoretisch alle ohne Probleme miteinander schwätzen können, nur ob das für deine Anwendung nicht etwas zu sehr auf die Kacke gehauen ist ?!?


----------



## Mobi (22 Februar 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen sind auch die laufenden Kosten bzgl. den Tarifen. Aber als Stichwort, schau mal hier.


----------



## seeba (23 Februar 2011)

Wo müssen die Daten denn hin? Müssen diese nur visualisiert werden (Ganglinien, Berichte)? Wir haben ein Webportal (my-m2m.de) entwickelt, welches unter anderem WAGO Außenstationen (preiswert) als auch S7 Außenstationen anbinden kann. Hier ist dann die Darstellung der Werte als Ganglinien und Berichte als auch ein zentrales Alarmmanagement möglich, natürlich auch noch mehr (Schalten, Verknüpfen usw.). Im Schnitt reichen uns bei 5-Minuten-Mittelwerten (8AI, 4Zähler) und gelegentlichen Alarmen 7MB Traffic im Monat aus. Mit bspw. simyo Karten liegt man da pro Außenstation bei 2€, E-Plus-Netzversorgung vorrausgesetzt. Derzeit überlegen wir einen Connector zu bauen, der die Daten bspw. über OPC oder libnodave für weitere Verarbeitungen in HMI/SCADA oder Steuerungen zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 Februar 2011)

seeba schrieb:


> Derzeit überlegen wir einen Connector zu bauen, der die Daten bspw. über OPC oder libnodave für weitere Verarbeitungen in HMI/SCADA oder Steuerungen zur Verfügung stellt.



So ein Ding wie Baade ?

http://www.baade-m2m-solutions.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3&Itemid=44


----------



## seeba (23 Februar 2011)

Nein, so etwas wäre ja dann auf Seite der Außenstation zu finden. Wir werden unserer Software einen "Software-Connector" verpassen, der dann bspw. einen OPC Server anbietet oder die Daten, die draußen im Feld gesammelt werden, in eine zentrale SPS schreibt. Allerdings haben wir auch sowas ähnlich wie die "Fritz Box" von Baade im Angebot. Allerdings nichts eigenes, nur die Schnittstellen passen. Mehr gerne per PN.


----------



## Lars Weiß (23 Februar 2011)

Genau, diese Gegenstück meinte ich:

http://www.baade-m2m-solutions.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3&Itemid=44


----------

